# starting out



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys. Been thinking about it alot here lately... thinking about giving my try at learning a bow/cross bow..... is there such a thing as a learning bow? I know I would want a compound. but other the knowing I want to learn I know nothing about them. Thanks in advance. :texasflag:cheers::texasflag


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

Well from just picking one up only a few years ago I can tell you what I did. Some my not agree but I bought an older bow (I tend to try different things a lot and usually end up spending a lot of money and then just letting it sit in the garage). However if you like hunting and love the rush go ahead and spend the money. You won't get more of a rush than bowhunting. Just a few things.
1. Shoot a number of bows before you purchase one.
2. Get a good release.
3. Have someone help you sight your bow in.
4. Practice 
There are many people here that will give you advice on any questions that you may have.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Find a good mom and pop bow shop. Stay away from cabelas,bass pro or academy. You need a knowledgable person to set you up and let you shoot plenty of bows. IMO, you'll like a compound better. Good luck!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

IF the American Indian would have had compounds>>>>we would be on the reservations....WW


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the world of bowhunting. Once you give it a try you will never look back. My heart still pounds every time I draw back of a deer 10 Yards away. Agree with the advice above: stay away from BPS and gander. If you are trying to be budget conscious, you could purchase an older bow of Craigslist or eBay. I shoot an older Mathews lx (8 yrs old) and its IBO rating is only 13 FPS slower than the new Z7(which I shot and it awesome; if I had the cash I would). Other than getting outfitted. Practice, practice, practice and then expect it to all go out the window the first time you draw back on a deer or pig. Best of luck to you


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

One thing I would add, bows are not like guns...in the fact that anyone can pick the same one up and shoot it. It needs to be fitted to you. (draw length and in a weight you can shoot comfortably).

This makes it hard to buy used off the net, if you don't know what you need. At the shops they can measure for you and you can get a better idea. All of the major brands are putting out a good product and it is really just a matter of pref.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys....main reason for picking one up is something i allways wanted to learn how to do...not so much for hunting more for the fun and maybe light hunting...that and a good fall back for when the zombies take over and i need to be quite and or run out of lead lol thanks again :cheers:

one more question when someone says "65 , 70 pounds" what does that mean? is that how much force is needed to draw it or is that how much force it makes?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It 70lbs. to draw it back. You really need someone to show you the proper technique to draw a bow. It makes a big difference. You should probably have some 3d competitions around your area. My dad is 60 and just started shooting a bow. He has been going to these 3d comps and having a blast. Really good practice too. good luck.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

i have a co worker who re-sparked my interest in wanting to learn. he is a major bow hunter. he knows a shop in the area that's pretty good i am going to try and swing by there next pay day .... long as my boy don't "need" something by then lol funny how that works. besides kind of hard for me to justifying buying a bow when i already have 4 different deer/elk guns. thanks again


----------

